# Howdy from IL



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad to have another home state hunter! Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Drop-time. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Hoyt82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome....:wave3:


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Welcome and have fun :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome fellow west central Illinoian. Hope you enjoy the site as much as us.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:welcomesign: to ArcheryTalk Drop-Time. We are happy to have ya. Post up and meet some great people. :thumb:


----------



## D-HUNTER (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome Im From Illinois Also


----------



## Crappie chaser (Oct 27, 2007)

:welcomesign:Lots of entertainment and learning around here.Enjoy!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Drop-time (Feb 1, 2008)

Use to get my Archery stuff at Als in Galesburg..he still around??


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, I don't think Al will ever go away. I get deer lures from him every year. He's a good guy.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

